
The biggest vocabulary? (2010) - Thevet
http://www.economist.com/blogs/johnson/2010/06/counting_words
======
whitten
The vocabulary might be counted using different meanings and not counting
meanings that can be created by combining simple meanings.

Pat Cassidy is trying to create such a simple vocabulary at micra.com

to quote from his website:

MICRA is hosting the COSMO (COmmon Semantic MOdel) ontology, a public, open
foundation ontology that is intended to include all the basic elements
required to specify the meanings of any more specific concept in any domain.

------
Hnrobert42
It would be interesting to compare common using distributions.

